# I'm Gett'n One! (481SL)



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, I ordered an 05 481 SL. Red and White with Dura Ace and Am Classic 420's. I can't wait to get it. Should be about the third week in January. I will post pics then.

Please help to get me more hyped and post your experiences with the 481!

PS. Anyone want to buy an 04 Allez Comp? Good bike but it's gonna have to go.



WBC


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I went from a Kestrel to this frame. It is hands down the most comfortable, best behaved frame I have ever ridden. The appearance can't be replicated in a magazine, so seeing is really believing. I wasn't too excited about the Jalabert finish in the catalog, but it was all that was available, but when I saw it in person, I as blown away. As for comfort, I rode the Tour de Tucson last week in record time, and had absolutely no uncomfort at all. The only down side is the seat binder/pinch bolt. It is garbage, and be very careful to torque it right or you will damage the post. And on that note, the post is highly recommended. Enjoy the new bike when it comes.


----------



## fred (Sep 17, 2004)

I second Spooky. Awesome bike. There are three excellent reviews of this frame as well, if you havent already seen them.


----------

